# I need some fresh recipe ideas



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

Any ladies (or men) out there with some really great simple recipe ideas?  We're in a rut, I want tested and true, cheap would be nice too.  I do my grocery shopping tomorrow


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Put a can of Bush's Grillin' Beans (my favorite flavor - black bean fiesta) in a crock pot.  Cut up a lb of skinless / boneless chicken breasts into chunks and stir into Bush's Beans.  I cook it on low for 12 hours.  Doubt it would have to be for that long.  I love it.  Tonight maybe?!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Here's a soup recipe that is pretty quick and easy. It makes a lot, so you would probably have leftovers.

*Taco Soup*

1 lb hamburger
1	onion - chopped
garlic to taste
Johnny's season salt to taste
1	can pinto beans
1	can kidney beans
1	can white beans
1	can black beans
2	cans diced tomatoes
1	can green beans - drained
1	can corn - drained
1	small jar salsa
Tabasco to taste
½	can jalapenos (optional)

Brown hamburger with onion and garlic. Drain grease. Add the remaining ingredients and simmer until cooked through. Serve.


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

Both of those sound great, I'll need to add chicken to my list, I think I have pretty much everything else.  Thanks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

1 bag of Perdue frozen General Tso's chicken nuggets
1 bottle (15 oz) of Iron Chef's General Tso's sauce/glaze
optional: some broccoli or other veggies of choice, chopped to typical Chinese food bite-sized portions
whatever type of rice you like to make

Just dump the bag of chicken into a large pot on the stove, add the sauce, then fill the jar about 2/3 full of water, shake it (to get the last drops of goodness) and add to the pot. Heat until the contents just start to boil, stirring fairly often, then set to a low simmer. Throw in your veggies, and let it simmer until you get the desired thickness you like in your sauce (continuing to stir occasionally). Serve with rice. Smack your lips. 

WARNING: because there is a fair amount of sugar in the sauce, it gets very hot and will stick to you if you splatter it, so be careful.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll stick with the Chinese food vibe here... these might sound odd but they're delicious.

Spicy (or not) Peanut Noodles

1/2 cup chunky peanut butter (I use Smucker's natural, but regular should work)
3/4 cup boiling water
4 sliced scallions (or freeze dried onion)
4 tbsp soy sauce
3 tbsp rice vinegar
1 clove minced garlic
1/2 tsp sugar
1-2 tsp cayenne pepper or to taste

1 box wheat or added fiber spaghetti (I find the texture much better than with normal)

Throw all of this into a pot (not the pasta) and cook until it starts to thicken up to about the consistency of a thick gravy. This doesn't take long, maybe 5 minutes. Throw it in with the cooked pasta and mix it up good. Optional: Thinly sliced cucumber on the top as a garnish which is also soothing for when you go extra spicy. This is good hot, but _really good_ cold. I usually can't wait to eat at least a bit of it when I make it, but the rest I refrigerate immediately.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's another, not as fast, but not too tough. Just a bit of letting food sit over night.

Chicken/Pork/Beef/Goat/Lamb/Etc. Curry

2 tbsp curry powder
2 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp turmeric
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper (or to taste)
1 pinch cardamom
1 tbsp flour
Your choice of meat... I never really measured this, but do about what you would for a stew

3 tbsp butter
1 diced yellow onion
2 minced garlic cloves
1 cup <type of meat> stock
1 cup coconut milk (I find this optional and tend to leave it out. If you do, just thicken with corn starch.)
salt to taste

Mix all the spices in the top bit together then set half of the mixture aside. Put the flour in the one half of the mixture you didn't set aside and use it to coat the meat. I just throw it all into a ziploc and shake away. Let that sit in the refrigerator for at least an hour, but overnight is better.

When you're ready to cook, heat the butter in a pot at around medium-high heat then throw in the onion and cook until it's soft (tends to be about 15 minutes). Add the garlic then throw in the remaining spice mixture. Be sure to cook the spices with the onions and garlic for two minutes no matter how scary it gets. Throw in the meat and sear it a bit before adding the broth and then turn it down to simmer for 20 minutes or so.

Salt to taste then add the optional coconut milk. If you don't want to do coconut milk just do a slurry with corn starch and cold water, add it to the curry and bring it to a boil to let it thicken. Serve over rice... I also like to serve it with roasted potatoes and carrots.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Here's another, not as fast, but not too tough. Just a bit of letting food sit over night.
> 
> Chicken/Pork/Beef/Goat/Lamb/Etc. Curry


That one is reminding me that I've not made Nanny Ogg's curry recipe in awhile. Time for me to pull out my copy of Nanny Ogg's Cookbook (link is to Kindle version, but I have a paper version).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I have it but haven't even looked at it yet, I may have to do that and try a few recipes myself.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

My dad always used to make this really simple pasta dish.

I have no idea what the exact measurements are for the ingredients.  I probably make it different each time.

But, I take a 10 to 12 inch saucepan and put enough olive oil in it to cover the bottom.  I put it on the stove on low to med-low heat.  Then, I add some extremely thin-sliced garlic (a couple cloves worth, unless it's a huge bulb) to it.  Also, some pine nuts and dried pepper flakes (to taste).  Make sure the heat isn't high enough to burn the garlic.  

Boil up some pasta of your choice (I prefer angel hair).  Once strained, toss pasta with the oil stuff.  Top with a pinch of parmesan.  

The wife person loves this as she doesn't like dealing with garlic and her bare hands.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks to all! I've printed several of the recipes contributed here for future use. It's good to change up the menu every now and then.


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the "food" for thought.  These all sound really good, now I'll just need to figure out what's on sale, and make them gluten free.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a couple to use up leftover hot dogs or sausages. 

First one my mom always made us growing up. I still love it. 

1TB oil
1 onion
can of mushrooms
leftover meats, hot dogs, sausage, ham etc.
cooked noodles (2 cups dry)
4 eggs beaten or 1 cup egg substitute
pepper, salt
chopped parsley

Fry an onion and throw in a can of mushrooms. Fry it all up. Then put in the cut up meats. Fry it up a bit. Then add cooked noodles like flat, or rotini. About 2 cups dry. Depends on how much meat you got. 

Fry it up again so the noodles get a bit brownish on the bottom. Now add lots of pepper and a little salt.

Now turn down the heat and pour in 1 cup of egg substitute or 4 beaten eggs. Then sprinkle some fresh chopped parsley over it. 

Done. 

______________________________
Wurschgulasch

1 onion
1-2 TB hungarian sweet delicacy paprika
2 ts caraway seeds
1 TB white vinegar
1 lbs of good hot dogs or sausage. 
1 or 1.5 cups of meat stock. (depends on if you cook the potatoes in it)
pepper as needed
optional
2 potatoes cut up in 1 inch chunks

Saute the onion with a little butter, do not brown, just to the yellow stage. 
Add caraway seeds paprika. 
Let if fry for a couple of minutes, then add vinegar and the cut up hot dogs/sausage.
Make sure its all nicely coated. Then add the meat stock. 

Now there are options. You can just cook this for about 15 minutes and serve of rice, noodles, potatoes or you can
put in cut up potatoes right in the pot and cook until they are done. Then its a one pot meal.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I recently wrote out a recipe I use a lot. I'm a student so it's cheap and it makes quite a big batch. I can make 10 to 12 portions out of it but at home with the whole family we could eat of it with 7 people (of which were 3 grown men who can really eat).

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/06/holidailies-6-recipe-for-awesome-pasta-sauc/

Ingredients (for a large batch):

- 3 bell peppers- 3 onions
- 1 chorizo (I use a 250 gram one and the sharpest one I can find)
- black olives
- 2 packs tomato purée (not paste)
- 1kg of tomatoes
- garlic (to taste)
- bacon (optional)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been browsing this site off and on for days now. LOVE some of the recipes.
http://www.budget101.com/frugal/recipes-117/

Like this one: http://www.budget101.com/dirt-cheap-recipes/pumpkin-muffins-2-ingredients-3605.html
Pumpkin Muffins- 2 ingredients!
1 Yellow Cake Mix (Yes, you can Use a Gluten Free Cake Mix, it WILL work!)(Spice cake mix works great as well.)
1 -15oz Can Pumpkin ** (see note)
This recipe is truly a 2 ingredient recipe. You don't
need to add any oil, water, etc. However, you can add the following if you'd like:

Completely Optional Items:
1/2 c. Chopped Walnuts or 1/2 c. Raisins (or a handful of both!)
1 1/2 tsp Pumpkin Pie Spice

First, dump your cake mix into a large bowl.
Then, add the full can of pumpkin to mix.
Stir Well, combing the ingredients. 
If you opt to add walnuts, raisins or pumpkin pie spice, feel free to do so now. Stir. Drop by spoonfuls into prepared muffin tins. If not using liners, be sure to spray the pan with a non-stick spray first.
Bake at 350F for 20-25 minutes, remove from oven, eat while warm. These also freeze well.

Note: If you live in an area where you are unable to get canned pumpkin, canned sweet potato works well too, just be sure you use only 15 oz- sweet potato tends to come in a larger can.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

This is one of our favorites:
Crock Posole

2  14 1/2 cans golden hominy (drained)
1  4 oz. can chopped green chilies ...  I use roasted green chilies that we buy at farmer's market and freeze 
1  medium onion chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 lb. boneless, skinless chicken breasts...poached and cut up
1  14 1/2 oz. can tomatoes, undrained and cut up....I just buy diced tomatoes
2  14  1/2 oz. cans reduced sodium chicken broth
1 tsp. dried oregano, crushed
1/2  tsp. ground cumin
2  TBL. fresh cilantro  chopped
Cook in pot on low for 5-6 hours.  or  2 1/2 - 3 hours on high

This can be doubled.  We eat with warm french bread or warm tortillas.  Yum!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

For desert, the famous In-A-Mug microwave chocolate cake:

5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG CAKE

4 tablespoons flour
4 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons cocoa
1 egg
3 tablespoons milk
3 tablespoons oil
3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional)
A small splash of vanilla extract
1 large coffee mug - at least 12 ounce (Microwave safe) 

Add dry ingredients to mug, and mix well. Add the egg and mix thoroughly. Pour in the milk and oil and mix well. Add the chocolate chips (if using) and vanilla extract, and mix again.

Put your mug, on a plate, in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts.

The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be alarmed!
Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired.
EAT ! (this can serve 2 if you want to feel slightly more virtuous).

Excellent topped with Hershey's chocolate syrup (after it's done cooking).


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay I'll throw in a recipe, even though I was the one who started the thread.

Shipwreck Casserole

Potatoes cut into cubes (I prefer Peeled)
Carrots
Brown Ground Beef
*Use Enough Of These Ingredients to fill a 9x13 casserole dish*

1 onion
1 can of sloppy joe sauce
1 can of tomato sauce

Combine everything and bake @ 375 for 1 hour or until the carrots and potatoes are done.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's an easy one!

Picante Chicken

Cut chicken into small pieces and cook in a skillet until done. Season to taste. Drain any grease and put chicken back in pan.

Mix 1 jar of Pace picante sauce, 1 (or 2) tbs of yellow mustard, 1 tsp of brown sugar. Pour over cooked chicken. Simmer 10 mins.

Eat chicken picante mixture over cooked rice.

[have also seen this done in the oven]


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This one is really good, though it might seem strange.  I found it when searching for something different to make this year as a side for Thanksgiving and it was a real hit.  The andouille might be hard to find, but it really makes the dish.

Flavors of Fall

3 cups barley, cooked in beef broth
2 cups sliced crimini mushrooms
1 cup diced andouille sausage, browned
1 cup cubed smoked gouda
1 cup red bell pepper, diced
1 cup frozen green peas
1 cup onion, diced
1 can cream of celery soup
1 cup whole milk
1 tsp liquid smoke

Mix together the soup, milk and liquid smoke in a small bowl.  In another bowl combine the other ingredients well, then add the liquid mixture and combine.  Press it into a 9x13 casserole dish and bake for 30 minutes or so at 400 degrees until the top is browned a bit and the cheese is nice and bubbly.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a great recipe that scales well and is dead simple. http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3949/toulouse-sausage-and-butter-bean-casserole I wouldn't use Toulouse sausages for it, personally; I would just use whatever kind of spiced sausage you prefer. (The French may be great chefs, but they don't know much about making good sausages if you ask me.)


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicken Enchiladas

I don't have use a specific recipe for this. It's a very flexible concept. 

1. Preheat oven to 375F. Get a little oil or butter sizzling in a pot or pan. Throw in some chicken thighs. Brown 'em well on both sides, cook covered, until meat is done. Remove chicken and let cool. When cool, shred the meat and save it for later. Toss the bones, skin, etc.

2. Sauce. Either buy canned enchilada sauce according to your taste (heat index and either red or tomatillo), or make your own.

2a. The Make Sauce Option. Chop onions. Throw them in pot with a little oil. Sauté until translucent. Add a clove of minced garlic. Continue sautéing. Don't let the garlic burn. Remove the onion and garlic. Put some fresh oil in the pan (about 1/4 cup total). Add 2 tbs flour or so and gently cook until light brown. Dump in a can of tomato sauce (or get complicated by blanching a whole bunch of tomatoes, removing skins and seeds, and then adding to onions). Put the onion and garlic back in. Add about 1/4 tsp of cumin, a pinch of salt, 1 tablespoon of chili powder (or more if you like spiciness). Simmer and allow to thicken. If using the fresh tomato route, break them apart as they cook (or blend later on). Spice to taste with more salt and chili powder if necessary.

3. Chop up black olives. Grate cheddar cheese and monterey jack cheese. Toss in a bowl with the shredded chicken.

4. Gently warm tortillas in the microwave until they are foldable and will not break.

5. Get out your 9x12 baking pan.

6. Take a tortilla, spread a thin swath of sauce down the middle of it. Put generous swath of chicken mixture on that swath. Roll up the tortilla and put in the pan along the 9 inch axis.

7. Repeat until pan is full. Pour rest of sauce over. Layer cheese on top. Cover with foil. Put in oven.

8. Bake until bubbling. Remove foil and broil off cheese until deliciously brown and crispy. Serve.

9. Sky's the limit for the filling. Use beef or pork instead. Go vegetarian. Use chopped, hard-boiled eggs with cheese, onions, mushrooms, etc for the filling. Use chiles in the sauce (reconstitute dried guajillos or anchos or something like that). Do an asparagus, spinach, mushroom filling. Shrimp. Corn tortillas instead of flour.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Christopher, that would go well with my pasole.  Thanks


----------

